# CLEARANCE PRICE AGL64 22X9.5 22X10.5 5X120 FOR Model X. DWS06 TIRES AND TPMS included.



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184

*AG LUXURY WHEELS
Aerospace Grade 6061-T6 forged aluminum for optimum strenth-to-weight ratio.

Precision CNC production to your preference for any custom application.

Individual engineering for each design and vehicle.

TPMS and OE mounting hardware compatible.

AGL64*
22X9.5 +24
22X10.5 +20
5X120
CASPER HIGHLAND BRONZE

*Continental DWS06+ 98% TREAD LEFT. No camber wear.*

265/35/22
285/35/22

*TPMS and black lug nuts included

$5300 shipped. New would be over $8K

Perfect MODEL X fitment.

Wheels were used mainly for photoshoot
Driven about 2-300 miles. Wheels look brand new.*


























*Any questions,
Let me know

Thank you,*​*Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Lowest possible price on this 1 set
DM me


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

"Blow out" is probably a poor choice of words for the title...


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

You are absolutely right. I just changed it to SUPER SALE haha


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*AGL64 MONOBLOCK LOOKS AWESOME.

Someone grab this discounted set. Discounts on forged wheels don't come often.*

Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

HAPPY FRIDAY
Order your custom set today










Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

They are still here, someone take advantage of the $$$AVING$$$


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

$$$$avings.

DM or call me for pricing.

Financing available.
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*only 1 set at this super discount, low low price

Don't miss out

HAPPY FRIDAY
Order your custom set today

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Black on Black, Looks on point.

1 set at super low price. Do 't miss out

Thank you,
Lou


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Awesome Set don't you think?










Someone jump on these and save lots of $$

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Springs, Ca

A moment ago
Add bookmark
#5










AGL64 x MODEL X

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Exotic wheels x exotic Car

*Deal of the Century. You won't find it cheaper anywhere.*

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Luxury x Functionality

6061 aluminum full forged wheels

No one can beat this price... 1 set only

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

1 set only at super discounted price.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

SALE pending !


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

THE sale fell through, so its available 

If you need a set of forged wheels.
Contact me

Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

What do you guys think of this combo,
Feedback welcome

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

This set is engineered specifically for the MODEL X.
You won't find a 22 inch forged set, Made in the USA. at this price.

Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

1 set only at this pricing

DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Check out those brakes 

Special deal on this set only.
Contact me for pricing

DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Luxury meets beasty

1 set at low low low price

Hit me up for your MODEL X forged wheels

MADE IN THE USA
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Champagne color available

Hit me up for this 1 set 1 time deal

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Happy Friday,

Contact me for this FORGED 1 set special.

Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

anyone need a forged set of Model X?

Contact me for the deal of the century

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Another look at the Taycan with AGL64

1 SET special is available.

Contact me for pricing
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Simple yet sporty design on the AGL64

Contact me for this one set special

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Wheel and tire package available on this 1 super low price set*

Contact me for details

Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Super Sale on this 1 set.
Contact me for details

True Forged Made in the USA.*

DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

The details on this design is beautiful.

Contact me if your interested.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

last chance to own a forged set for fraction of the price

Contact me if any questions
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

bump. ANOTHER SET at a killer deal

Contact me
Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

BUMP for an awesome, almost new set

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

HAPPY FRIDAY
Anyone up for a great DEAL?










Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

MODEL X 
Clearance.

Save thousands
Almost new










Thanks
Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

We can break up the set if you don't want the tires.
Or if you want the tires only we can sell them to you.

Contact me if any questions.

Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Taking $300 off the set

Contact me for details

Sample of the AGL64 in 3 pcs form with carbon lip


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

MODEL X guys.
FORGED WHEELS MADE IN CALIFORNIA with clearance pricing.

You won't find a better deal!!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

BOSS wants them gone. Make an offer

Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Anyone needs some forged wheels for the MODEL X?

Made in California.

Hit me up for an awesome deal.

Thank you
Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*HAPPY FORGED FRIDAY!!!*

Clearance pricing. Over 1k in savings for this MODEL X set.










Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Anyone for *FORGED WHEELS* at a *Discounted Price?*

Contact me and lets make your *MODEL X *better looking with 22 inch light weight wheels.

*If you desire a different finish, we can work something out.

Sample of the AGL64 built for a Ferrari








*









Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------

